# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Офисные и мини игры >  Урони девушку :)

## JAHolper

Старая добрая игрушка =)

----------


## Sanych

Там вообще концовка есть???

----------


## Mashulya

жесть какая-то... ну вы даете...

----------


## JAHolper

нет концовки 
Бесконечное наслаждение!!!

----------


## Vanya

этого поприятнее ронять [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] )))

----------


## JAHolper

Ну роняйте этого))




>

----------

